
Ask HN: How do you grade a job ad? - dsinecos
When reading through a bunch of job ads what are the soft and hard metrics you use to grade its quality?
======
itronitron
Proper grammar and spelling. Concise description of what the organization does
and how the job fits into the organization's activities. For software
positions the technical mix should make sense.

~~~
bradknowles
Do they have a realistic job description? Or do they describe things in a way
that would make even Superman wonder if he might be qualified?

~~~
itronitron
on that note, the job description should also be an accurate reflection of
what to expect during the interview, which should be an accurate description
of the position responsibilities (and not a catch-all wish list)

